
What the World’s Healthiest Diets Have in Common - prostoalex
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/healthiest-diets-world_us_57cc716fe4b0a22de0966ff2?
======
slfnflctd
I'll save you from having to visit HuffPo:

1\. Smaller portions 2\. Making meals more of an 'event' (so, eating slower?)
3\. Walking more (not exactly directly related to diet, but ok)

Nothing nutritional, just super basic advice we all know already and some cute
pictures of different dishes from around the world. Eat less and slower and
take more walks, the end.

Edit: Oh yeah, and did you know fish, vegetables, olive oil, certain cheeses
and red wine might have health benefits?

------
lj3
What they forget to mention is none of the countries mentioned adulterate
their foods with Iron and B Vitamins[0]. They eat real food, not something
cooked up in a lab. When you take that into account, the "french paradox"
isn't all that paradoxical. Unenriched wheat and rice have a suppressing
effect on appetite, whereas enriched wheat and rice has the opposite effect.

[0]: an excess of B vitamins makes it easier to overeat. More information
here: [http://freetheanimal.com/2016/05/supplementation-
livestock-o...](http://freetheanimal.com/2016/05/supplementation-livestock-
obesity.html)

